# Choosing a hatchet?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

So I am looking into getting a hatchet for everyday projects and my bugout bag, should I be looking for any specific brands? Or will a basic hardware store one do?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I got to ask; what everyday projects requires a hatchet?


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Lot of dead tree branches on my land that need to be removed, small branches too, that doesn't require a chainsaw.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ghostman said:


> Lot of dead tree branches on my land that need to be removed, small branches too, that doesn't require a chainsaw.


I use this. It slices through everything.

Woodman's Pal® Clearing Tool with Leather Grip, 161331 | Ben Meadows


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Have a look at Estwing products.

Good quality and USA made.

Unless I need a real single bit axe I take one in my backpack/BOB. I use a campers axe long handle. makes a hell of a tomahawk too

http://www.estwing.com/axes_outdoor.php


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Have a look at Estwing products.
> 
> Good quality and USA made.
> 
> ...


The estwing products are great.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Husqvarn...67405895&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c

Husqvarna makes a good hatchet.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I know you're looking at hatchets, but, I like a small bow saw and/or a machete, for the task you describe. Seems like less physical exertion with the bow saw for me. Then again, can't split wood or hammer with a bow saw.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Fiskars makes some really nice stuff.

Gardening Tools, Craft Supplies & Sewing Scissors | Fiskars


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> I know you're looking at hatchets, but, I like a small bow saw and/or a machete, for the task you describe. Seems like less physical exertion with the bow saw for me. Then again, can't split wood or hammer with a bow saw.


Sven saw goes in BOB

.Sven-Saw, the Famous Campfire Folding Saw


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I have several hatchets and really like the 16" Estwing. Might be too big for a bag but the extra length sure helps with the cutting.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hatchet (18")


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

******* said:


> I have several hatchets and really like the 16" Estwing. Might be too big for a bag but the extra length sure helps with the cutting.


Estwing makes quality tools.

I have the 26" campers axe and it's not a problem in my toploader packs. Handle sticks out in the small pack a bit. Extra length is handy for reach leverage and speed, also makes it better for use as hawk. Added weight is minimal.

It's still too small for my liking for winter use and then I pack a full size single bit ~4-5 lb head and 32" handle.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I bought one at a yard sale, it had rusted but was made of good steel, and it only cost a buck. I use hatchets to trim limbs and other light work. 
I have a funny story, I went out on a weekend drill with the NG, and a 1st LT handed me his Woodsman Pal, to cut up firewood. I thought my hand was going to fall off, after an hour or two of chopping. Nobody told me that I needed to chop wood, or I would have bought a double bit axe. (I had to share that, I needed the catharsis. I felt like smacking the 1st LT with his own Woodsman.)


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> Hatchet (18")



View attachment 55050

Nope. Don't even think about it. That is a glorified knife, more than it is a hatchet. The 16" Eastwig on this page is so much better, because it has weight and length.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I like SOG products--first personal reasons.

They will sharpen and polish like good kitchen knives. And as for defensive weapons, obviously remove an arm.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a few Hatchets and a couple are Estwing's. Good quality.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

All of my hatchets our hand me downs generations past my father builds nice handles. I always keep one in my trunk incredibly handy. If I had to go out and buy a new one though I might look towards Gerber if I remember correctly they make a really nice one. It's a little pricey because the name a good quality. If I was really looking for a nice one I would try just looking for a head on eBay


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I wanted a hatchet that would last forever.
Since I have had the same two Estwing hammers for 45 years, I went with Estwing for the hatchet also.

Mine is the 14" leather washer handle model, it came with a leather belt sheath. Home Depot calls it the "Sportsmans axe". $35.00


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> Have a look at Estwing products.
> 
> Good quality and USA made.
> 
> ...


I own the "Campers Axe" x 2. One in my Jeep tool box and one on the work shelf in the shop. I have taken apart everything small tree branches to hacking through a couple of two x fours. Solid tool. Well built. Not what I would call "cheap" as you can get other hatchets for less but a solid "QPR" (quality price ratio) piece. It over delivers for the price. My .02


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

One more vote for Estwing. I bought mine new in '90 or '91 and though it's a little on the heavy side, it still works like it should.

BF


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

The most useful "axe" I've ever had is a gransfors mini hatchet. It's a pocket axe and I use it for everything out in the bush. I even skinned and boned out half a deer with it this year. The only thing it's not good for is falling/splitting rounds bigger than my fore arm and since I virtually never split wood while out and about, it's not a problem.

Raise the limits.


----------

